# How Diverse Is Snowboarding Really?



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

It's the same sport it's just the limitations we all have. If we all had 3000 vertical, endless pillows and huge amounts of powder I guarantee you we'd all be doing the same exact thing. And when there's no powder days you can find me and everybody else in the park.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

AlexS said:


> It's the same sport it's just the limitations we all have. If we all had 3000 vertical, endless pillows and huge amounts of powder I guarantee you we'd all be doing the same exact thing. And when there's no powder days you can find me and everybody else in the park.


Exactly this.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes...you are what you ride (location)...here we are shitae pipe, park and urban riders...cause we don't have any. And I've met folks that could kill in the park/pipe and they come here and look at chute, or 3 ft of heavyish pow or the thick mashed chop and squeal like a virgin.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

grafta said:


> The more I read and post here I come to realise that Snowboarding is almost a completely different activity depending on location. Some like to hit the groomers, some huck cliffs.
> 
> How different do we see each side? Are these things even the same activity/sport?
> 
> Sure, it's all snow sliding but the opposites are a long way apart...



Depending on location, age, background, and sack dimensions.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I often imagine riding some of the super mellow groomed slopes I see in go-pro footage and wonder how I'd approach that. Yep, I guess I'd hit the park...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

grafta said:


> I often imagine riding some of the super mellow groomed slopes I see in go-pro footage and wonder how I'd approach that. Yep, I guess I'd hit the park...


Watch the first 5 minutes...(If you haven't already)


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Watch the first 5 minutes...(If you haven't already)


Just like the local on an icy day.... errr, except it's vertical :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> I often imagine riding some of the super mellow pow glades I see in go-pro footage and wonder how I'd approach that. Yep, I guess I'd hit the park...


fixed that for ya. groomers are shit and only serve to get me around the mountain to the goods


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

So lucky to have the powder and terrain we have here. I just can't get exited about anything other than fresh powder and big scale mountains. No lift lines on weekdays either.

On the smaller mountains here people seem to solve the problem of boring groomers with ground tricks.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

dreampow said:


> On the smaller mountains here people seem to solve the problem of boring groomers with ground tricks.


I find this to be the truth. Im a product of my environment. I dont have big mountains to ride or glorious pow so i ride a lot of park to get my thrills. No one wants to ride groomers all day unless you like mindless runs, and get your kicks from avoiding skiers and tourists.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

This is what I am talking about,

not the park but ground tricks on green and blue runs

the Japanese dudes kill it


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe I'm just too old school, but that shit in that video looks ridiculous, like they need to take a shit really bad but can't get the bindings to release.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

AlexS said:


> It's the same sport it's just the limitations we all have. If we all had 3000 vertical, endless pillows and huge amounts of powder I guarantee you we'd all be doing the same exact thing. And when there's no powder days you can find me and everybody else in the park.


Yes.

10char


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

the riders are definitely talented but whoever edited that needs to be slapped. The cuts are so quick and frequent that you can't tell if they're doing a trick or being caught halfway through a fall. Even hitting a friggin' rail, they had to cut it halfway through. Jeez.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Watch the first 5 minutes...(If you haven't already)


That ice shit is nuts. I'm still not a fan of the straight bombing xdlr does, definately a great technical rider but I really enjoy the mix of big lines with some freestyle mixed in a lot more


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's all about big mountain freeriding for me. Good powder ruins your appreciation for groomers, and I don't want to break myself doing park (rather huck cliffs). In this sense I get fewer days then a lot of other people in a similar situation, but I mostly ride epic days. Quality > Quantity in my opinion. Definitely a powder snob


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Depending on location, age, background, and sack dimensions.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> fixed that for ya. groomers are shit and only serve to get me around the mountain to the goods


Haha, nice one. Yeah super mellow glades take some careful approaching on pow days, that or get stuck and hike out :thumbsdown:

Just came from riding some pow, some groomer, some wtf is that shit?! Some nice stuff going down round here right now, all I gotta say is not many folks in the park at the moment


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Donutz said:


> the riders are definitely talented but whoever edited that needs to be slapped. The cuts are so quick and frequent that you can't tell if they're doing a trick or being caught halfway through a fall. Even hitting a friggin' rail, they had to cut it halfway through. Jeez.


Yeah the editing sucks. For some reason all the ground trick vid teasers have the same style here:dunno:.

The point is the tricks though and I think its a pretty good solution to making green runs and blue runs more fun.

I ride powder probably 80% of the time, still to get to stashes I ride groomed runs and this makes it much more fun.

Most riders here have some ground tricks up their sleeve and I am starting to get into it, one reason I bought a proto:thumbsup:.

It takes a lot of skill and edge control, more than a spin of a jump IMO.

For the guy who said it looks ridiculous, each to their own. Any chance you want to post a vid of yourself so we can compare which looks better:cheeky4:.

I see guys pulling moves like this every time I go boarding.

Looks pretty sick to me.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Buttering mixed in with dope all round shredding is nice to watch.

Side note:
I think about the board thing a lot, like if you go out and buy a dedicated pow stick then you'd have to switch it out come midday (depending on where you ride). My decision on what I ride is to have as much fun all over the hill as possible... and I think to peeps I ride with have the same idea it seems


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

When the powder is there fuckin rip it up! When the park conditions are good..fuckin rip it up! I'm lucky to have great terrain to ride when there is snow and still have a great park to ride when there isnt.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

grafta said:


> The more I read and post here I come to realise that Snowboarding is almost a completely different activity depending on location. Some like to hit the groomers, some huck cliffs.
> 
> How different do we see each side? Are these things even the same activity/sport?
> 
> Sure, it's all snow sliding but the opposites are a long way apart...


I'm not into all snowboarding. You couldn't pay me to go to the park. Looks so lame. I like to be out by myself flying through the trees. If there's no powder, I don't go. Powder snob, I guess. :laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm not into all snowboarding. You couldn't pay me to go to the park. Looks so lame. I like to be out by myself flying through the trees. If there's no powder, I don't go. Powder snob, I guess. :laugh:


I used to be like you 

How can you afford to be a powder snob in Indiana???


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

david_z said:


> I used to be like you
> 
> How can you afford to be a powder snob in Indiana???


That's why I don't snowboard any more. I used to live in Oregon and hit Hood 3 times a week.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I ride whatever is in front of me. Really it depends on the conditions, if its a pow day I'm in the trees and bowls, if its a groomer day I bomb and butter and cruise through the park, if I'm in the city I hit the park. Anyone who limits themselves to one thing is probably not that good of a rider. And anyone who says they hate park or think it looks lame is probably just masking fear and jealousy lol.

RIDE EVERYTHING! 

The only true split I see in snowboarding is between racing and freestlye.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Casual said:


> I ride whatever is in front of me. Really it depends on the conditions, if its a pow day I'm in the trees and bowls, if its a groomer day I bomb and butter and cruise through the park, if I'm in the city I hit the park. Anyone who limits themselves to one thing is probably not that good of a rider. And anyone who says they hate park or think it looks lame is probably just masking fear and jealousy lol.
> 
> RIDE EVERYTHING!
> 
> The only true split I see in snowboarding is between racing and freestlye.


I share you're view. I'd probably add another split between euro-carving and everything else too though. Actually, slalom turns, carving etc prob have a solid grounding in racing right? So same thing perhaps...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> I share you're view. I'd probably add another split between euro-carving and everything else too though. Actually, slalom turns, carving etc prob have a solid grounding in racing right? So same thing perhaps...


Yes same thing sir. Carving while wearing hardboots and one ski, tights and listening to euro-dance music. They aspire to race, every thousanth of a second counts... wierd how I pass them on my park board with dull edges


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's not entirely true, I mean there are plenty of people in areas with good snow and big mountains, that still stick to the park, jibbing, etc...


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Casual said:


> And anyone who says they hate park or think it looks lame is probably just masking fear and jealousy lol.


That's the truth, nobody likes doing something they suck at no matter how much fun it really is. You either work at it and get better, or say it's lame and stop riding like a little bitch.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

honeycomb said:


> That's the truth, nobody likes doing something they suck at no matter how much fun it really is. You either work at it and get better, or say it's lame and stop riding like a little bitch.


Or you just go drop a chute because you don't live in Ohio


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Or you just go drop a chute because you don't live in Ohio


I wish I could, I don't plan on living in Ohio for too much longer, but I just love to be on my board, so I ride whatever I can and is the most fun for me.

Snowolf, how many of those expert freeriders would say park riding is lame? If you're not an asshole, then you show respect for everyone else on the mountain, no matter what/where they're riding(except for the gapers sitting in a blind spot blocking your line) Just because you have no interest in riding park doesn't automatically make it "lame". I have no interest in euro carving or hardboot slalom, but I still recognize it takes skill to do it and respect the guys doing it, if it's fun for them then keep laying down those carves.

What I said is a gereralization, but it was really just a jab at Flick. I'm far from an expert rider, but I keep working at getting better and I have fun while doing it. I still stand by what I said, I don't know Flick so I could be way off, but I would consider him a little bitch for not riding at all just because he can't ride exactly what he wants.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

honeycomb said:


> That's the truth, nobody likes doing something they suck at no matter how much fun it really is. You either work at it and get better, or say it's lame and stop riding like a little bitch.


False. If you think dropping into canyons and cutting through trees at high speed is for people who like to play it safe, you've never done it.

My guess is that more people die in the backcountry than in the park. Broken wrists aren't a life-threatening injury. Sack up and hit the big mountain sometime.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> This is really an over generalized and somewhat ignorant opinion. There are plenty of park riders who are experts at what they do who just have no interest in free riding. Conversely, there are free riders who are experts at what they do but have no desire to ride a box or hit a jump.
> 
> Your attitude is somewhat reminiscent of a 15 year old high schooler. Live and let live and if someone wants to specialize in one type of riding, who cares? Do your own thing and dint worry about what others are doing.


I guess you missed my point, I was simply replying the the ignorant response "that riding park is lame". If you re-read my response you might see I really said the same thing as you... ok except for the jokes about euro-carving... but I was kidding so relax. I think anyone riding park that says "riding pow is lame" is just as ignorant. You said your friends are good at park but scared of the mountain, thats fine but they still ride it all and I bet they dont bash it and vice versa. 

I've been riding for 24 years sir, and have seen all the trends and attitudes that have come and gone. Today I find there is less separation in snowboarding, less attitude among snowboarders, and the animosity between skiiers and boarders is at an all time low. My point was that people should ride everything, and definately not bash anyone for doing something they enjoy.. that is the true ingnorance, not me defending against it.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

in ontario canada we do two three things.
Ride park, avoid people who have no idea what theyre doing or spend ridiculous amounts of $ to join a private club with half decent groomed runs.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jjz said:


> in ontario canada we do two three things.
> Ride park, avoid people who have no idea what theyre doing or spend ridiculous amounts of $ to join a private club with half decent groomed runs.


Hmmm, I grew up riding in Ontario and don't quite see it that way. Yeah I spent a fair bit of time in the park when I was a kid, but since then I've found some half decent terrain at Blue (yeah it's the only one really worth talking about).

If you head to blue in the evening, and start on the south lift at about 4:30, you can chase the groomers all the way back across the hill and blast some great groomed runs. Also, as long as you're bombing you can get enough speed to really carve hard and work on your technique.

I was a little spooked this past fall heading into my first season of riding in the Rockies, but I have to say Blue was actually good prep for it. I would launch of lips and the merge points between trails at blue while "freeriding", I think the only thing I really didn't get to do in Ontario was fully appreciate powder deeper than 10" or so, and I didn't have any avalanche awareness.

As for riding styles, for one style to say the other is lame is pretty petty. I can say that being a park rat doesn't appeal to me, but that doesn't mean it's not okay for somebody else... They just happen to not have the balls to all out freeride! :cheeky4: It's weird but dropping off a 10' cliff is way less scarey to me than hitting a kicker in the park. I used to spend a lot of time in there and was into big air stuff, but I guess I'm a pussy now that I'm older and I'd rather wipe out in powder.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Everyone has different levels of risk they're willing to take.

Small mountains can have seriously XL park features. Big mountains can have seriously mellow green runs.

But whatever, who needs a pissing contest anyway?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's about what your exposed too. Rode for seven years and didn't go to the park until my friends dragged me there two years ago and now that's the only place I can go. Hopefully soon I'll be able to ride pow out west. Then park will be boring to me unless it's a slushy bluebird day. I honestly am starting to like freeriding now because I have the skills from the park to make it fun. Riding down a groomer is boring. Riding down a groomer and spinning off side hits and buttering is a lot more fun.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I was a little spooked this past fall heading into my first season of riding in the Rockies.


So how did it go? I'm kind of envious having grown up camping and hiking in the rockies and started riding there at around 13... Its difficult to see it from the persective of a newcomer. Not to say I dont appreciate it, I am still in awe everytime I go, but the shock factor is gone and it is more like my backyard.

Where did you ride? What was your favorite? Welcome to the west


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday, I saw a rider hit a 60-70 foot straight down drop/cliff called on "fly on the wall" . He rode up to it, stopped a moment and then just dropped it and rode out. I suppose that you would not want to think about it too long. That is fairly diverse...there were 2 lines...so that person did it twice or somebody else hit it.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Flick Montana said:


> False. If you think dropping into canyons and cutting through trees at high speed is for people who like to play it safe, you've never done it.
> 
> My guess is that more people die in the backcountry than in the park. Broken wrists aren't a life-threatening injury. Sack up and hit the big mountain sometime.


When did I ever say that? The only way to play it safe is to stop riding....wait, thats what you did  I agree backcountry is more dangerous than park, but if you think park riding is safe, just look at Sarah Burke (RIP  ) if you fall wrong it doesn't take much. Grow some balls and try hitting a 40' kicker with solid ice for the landing. The only real mountains I've been able to ride are Jay Peak and Snowshoe. Did plenty of high speed tree runs at Jay, didn't see any cliffs to drop or I would have. If you want to buy me a plane ticket to a real mountain I'll be there tomorrow, until then I'll keep riding whatever I can.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> So how did it go? I'm kind of envious having grown up camping and hiking in the rockies and started riding there at around 13... Its difficult to see it from the persective of a newcomer. Not to say I dont appreciate it, I am still in awe everytime I go, but the shock factor is gone and it is more like my backyard.
> 
> Where did you ride? What was your favorite? Welcome to the west


Great! So far I've hit Fernie, Kimberley, Nakiska, Sunshine and Lake Louise. Multiple days at each resort...

Here's my perspective on it. I've hit mountains like this before; I came to Fernie about 12 years ago when my aunt lived here, I've been all over Quebec, Vermont and New Hampshire. So I've been playing on "big mountains" for a while, as opposed to the 720 ft vertical drop of Blue Mountain.

But the kicker for me is the close proximity. I used to have to drive three hours to get to a 720 ft hill, 6-9 hrs to get to the hills in New England, or a flight plus driving to come out here. Now I've got Nakiska and Lake Louise close enough to make a day trip (1:10 and 2:00), Fernie's only 3:15 or so. Last weekend we stayed in a hostel in Fernie cause we wanted to ride the good snow but didn't want to spend much. Had a blast!

As for the mountains, there's no comparison. I love Jay Peak, but it's sort of a gem in the East. The sheer volume of snow here, the variety of terrain, the ruggedness of the mountains (I've noticed there's a lot lower "safety factor" here around objects on the hill itself). It all makes for a great experience. I'm not sure I could ever move back to Ontario now! This mountain backyard playground thing is easy to get used to!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

my favorite kind of snowboarding is snowboarding:cheeky4:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Great! So far I've hit Fernie, Kimberley, Nakiska, Sunshine and Lake Louise. Multiple days at each resort...
> 
> Here's my perspective on it. I've hit mountains like this before; I came to Fernie about 12 years ago when my aunt lived here, I've been all over Quebec, Vermont and New Hampshire. So I've been playing on "big mountains" for a while, as opposed to the 720 ft vertical drop of Blue Mountain.
> 
> ...


Sweet, Fernie is awesome. Louise is too and I love the park there, they have some diverse Terrain... to bad its 5+ hrs for me... your lucky.


----------

